
Australia Post looks to drones as letter volumes fall - techbubble
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0XD04L
======
zarify
It was interesting that in the announcement of this by Australia Post they
cited the example of using drones for 'last mile' stuff in rural properties
where the driver goes to the gate and then uses the drone to deliver to a
property. Not sure if it was just to appeal to the outback romanticism
considering I doubt most of those folks get mail delivered anyway.

------
kristianp
It's ridiculous how many letters I get that are incorrectly delivered that
should have been sent elsewhere. I welcome this if it eliminates these errors.

